# Morning coffee



## Shuto (Aug 7, 2009)

I stepped outside into a little garden area this morning to drink a coffee. I thought it was strange that I didn&#8217;t hear any birds but I didn&#8217;t think any more about it until I saw a red-tailed hawk fly by and perch on a lamppost near where I was sitting. I suspect that hawk is why I didn&#8217;t hear any birds. I finished my coffee and walked right by the perched hawk. I could have easily reached up and touched it I was so close. It didn&#8217;t move, which surprised me, but it sure kept an eye on me.

edit - today is starting off well.


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, What a great experience you had!   .....tomorrow...we will make some coffee too (100% Kona coffee)....pretty soon sunday Aug 9.09

Getting ready for Hurricane Felica (Aug 10,09).....should arrive Monday morining...hopefully on time....(to Hawaii)

We live on the Big Island of Hawaii....most likely down grade from catagory two hurricane to a tropical storm...39-73 miles per hour winds...

Coffee make you forget many troubleing times.....Ahhhhhhh! 

Aloha,   .....wind surfing anyone?


----------



## seasoned (Aug 9, 2009)

Shuto said:


> I stepped outside into a little garden area this morning to drink a coffee. I thought it was strange that I didnt hear any birds but I didnt think any more about it until I saw a red-tailed hawk fly by and perch on a lamppost near where I was sitting. I suspect that hawk is why I didnt hear any birds. I finished my coffee and walked right by the perched hawk. I could have easily reached up and touched it I was so close. It didnt move, which surprised me, but it sure kept an eye on me.
> 
> edit - today is starting off well.


Great story.


----------



## dot1021 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, birds of prey tend to cause that response in other birds. We had two mockingbirds decide to lay claim to our house as "their territory." They proceeded to "mock" us as we went about our business outside. 

A few hours later, I looked out the window and noticed a cardinal in the butterfly bush that was sitting so perfectly still it made me think it was fake. A few seconds later, a hawk swooped down with one of the mockingbirds in its talons and hungrily tore it to shreds. That cardinal must've seen the hawk and said to itself, "Please don't see me, please don't see me."

Great story, thanks for sharing!


----------

